
Show HN: A CLI Tool That Turns CBOR into JSON or JSON into CBOR - fiatjaf
https://github.com/fiatjaf/cbor
======
bradknowles
What is a CBOR?

~~~
fiatjaf
[https://cbor.io/](https://cbor.io/)

